# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  All Star Cup

## Jojo

Europe v America at Celtic Manor.

I'm actually getting into this (even though I am not a golf lover)

I keep getting confused/bugged by Meatloaf though.  Sometimes I have no idea if he is messing and its his dry sense of humour or if he is being serious.  Just now Jonathan Wilkes asked him the same question 4 times before he sort of answered it.

Europe are in the lead by 2 points at the moment though.  Will Europe retain the cup?!

----------


## Luna

omg dont tell me ive missed the start of this!!! when did it start?

----------


## Jojo

Its on ITV2 at the mo hun - started at 11am, first tee off was at 11.30

Score at the mo 11 1/2 to 8 1/2 in Europes favour

----------


## Jojo

*Europe dominate the All-Star Cup*

Ronan Keating and partner Damian Lewis have helped Europe open a huge lead in the Northern Rock All-star Cup.

They scored 14.5 points, compared with the 3.5 picked up by their opponents sprinter Michael Johnson and actor Patrick Duffy.

Europe lead by 55.5 points to 34.5 after the first day of the celebrity golf competition in south Wales.

But the Europe team know that a comeback is possible, because that is how they won last year's inaugural competition, storming back on the final day.

Bruce Forsyth was outstanding despite being the oldest player in the competition at 78.

His partner in the Greensome Foursomes part of the event was Chris Evans, who said: "I hope the Americans come back like we did last year because it will make it more exciting."

Holland football legend Ruud Gullit helped model Jodie Kidd to an eight-point victory over actress Jane Seymour and Desperate Housewives actor Richard Burgi.

The former Chelsea and Newcastle manager said: "It's a big gap although we know the Americans will never give up which we know is part of their being and mentality."

Jane Seymour denied suggestions that she might have split loyalties as she was born in Britain.

She said: "I'm clearly English but I hold an American passport. Right now I'm American as apple pie and I will be as American as apple pie right up until we win. I'm not going to quit."

----------


## Babe14

I'm actually getting into this also although I'm not a fan of gulf. I think it's because I know a lot of the stars who are in it.  Also I have now changed my mind about Bradley Walsh, who I couldn't stand before, I now think he is a nice guy.  Whereas Ronan Keating I just adore :Love:   Patrick Duffy is wearing well too :Love:  

That was a lovely shot by Jane Seymour yesterday when she was stuck in that bunker.

----------

